# Problem mit Perl Interpreter



## xloouch (9. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Hab vorletztes wochenende meine Linux 8.0 Maschine auf Linux 9.0 (beides Suse) geupdatet. 

Nun hab ich ein problem mit dem Perl Interpreter.. bei der installation wurde die alte version gelöscht und die neue installiert, wenn ich nun über webmin in die konfiguration will, sagt mir das system, dass es immer noch am alten pfad sucht, und nicht am neuen perl pfad.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dem system den neuen pfad mitzuteilen? 
Wenn ja, bitte lösungsvorschläge unterbreiten, wie mein kleines Problem behoben werden kann..

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss


----------



## JoelH (10. November 2003)

*hmm,*

hab grad kein Linux zur hand , gib mal in der Konsole 
	
	
	



```
export
```
 ein, dann bekommste die ganzen Pfade aufgelistet die die Shell usw. kennt, da sollte auch der Perlpfad dabei sein.


----------



## xloouch (10. November 2003)

und wie kann ich diesen export dann ändern?


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

Anders erstelle ein Link namens des alten Pfad auf den neuen

sagen wir der alte pfad war 
/usr/local/bin/perl
der  neue währe /usr/bin/perl


```
$ ln --help
Usage: ln [OPTION]... TARGET [LINK_NAME]
              or:  ln [OPTION]... TARGET... DIRECTORY
 ...
# altes perl umbenennen
$ mv /usr/local/bin/perl /usr/local/bin/perl_old

$ ln -s /usr/bin/perl /usr/local/bin/perl
```


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *und wie kann ich diesen export dann ändern? *



Export zeigt dir nur die momentanen Werte deiner Umgebungsvariablen an.
Setzen tust du diese entweder händisch, oder wenn sie bestand haben sollen
in der ~/.bashrc

export  PATH= .... WERT...

bzw 

export EDITOR=emacs

in diesem Fall solltest du dafür sorgen das der Perl interpreter in der Variable PATH auffindbar ist. Sprich wenn der interpreter in /usr/bin/perl liegt schau ob dieser Pfad in der
PATH Variable auffindbar ist.
Wenn nicht schreib in deine .bashrc
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin  # bzw der Pfad des interpreters

Bedenke änderrungen in der .bashrc werden immer beim aufruf der bash durchgeführt. Sprich danach musst du die bash noch einmal aufrufen:

$ bash


----------



## xloouch (10. November 2003)

für die schnelle hilfe...


----------

